# Who has more friends? You or your wife?



## eninety (Feb 4, 2015)

When we both got married, we both didn't have too many friends. i had around 2-3 and for her about the same.

Now she seems to have a lot of new friends from work, that she goes out with.

And me, i don't have as many opportunities to make new friends which leaves me home alone quite a bit.

She's a nurse, and she has said that its like a family atmosphere, where as i'm a software engineer and it seems to be a little more independent work.


----------



## Kurious (Feb 4, 2015)

Well, I'm in the same boat. My wife is a computer programmer but also a social butterfly. And I'm very shy. She probably has 20x more friends than I. That's why I have many hobbies. And that's another reason why I am happy to have roommates.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

We are about equal. My wife has her girlfriends that celebrate each others birthdays and have Christmas dinner together. About 6 close friends. I have my car friends. We meet once a week at cruise-ins or car shows.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Preeminently, my rich, skanky XW! She seems to know everybody!*


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Even though I am a Stay at Home Homebody and my H is the one working every day.... I have always had more friends in comparison to him.. as in friends who call, say "HeY____ you want to go here with me"..."Hey, I'm coming over".. but I am more of the passionate conversationalist between the 2 of us.. it just makes sense. 

Non of this bothers him in the least...he's content in the background somewhere..... we try to do most things together anyway...


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

This one is weird, we have lot of people in our life that are what most consider "friends".

Do we consider them friends? Not really. They are people we know.

Between our marriage/kids and our own friendship (we are best friends) we really don't have much time for other people.

Read: we can't really be great friends, so its hard to expect that out of others.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

My wife has very many friends, but almost none that are close.

I have very few friends, but the ones I have are very close.

I have a large number of acquaintances that I will do fun things with, but don't consider friends.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm kind of surprised to realize that I have made a lot more friends than my wife. I still have friends from high school days, and have made several good friends at work over the years. I have a few great male friends, and a bunch of female and couple friends. Almost all of my friends have become her friends, and vice versa. So, I guess they are now ours, whoever found them initially.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi all - new poster here. I have many more friends than my wife, as she is fairly introverted and I am more outgoing. However most of my friends are as part of groups where we have all known each other many years (something of the gang mentality). I have made few _new _friends in the last 5 or so years which is a bit sad.

Very few of my friends are opposite sex, none are non-white and none are gay. Shame really.

My wife is of course my best friend


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I guess I answered incorrectly.

I said my wife has more friends. But really she just has more GOOD friends. My wife will meet friends for coffee. She will text them about what is going on. They are closer than I am with my friends.

I have more friends than my wife does. But fewer good friends. I have friends from work, friends from golf, friends from squash, etc. But only a couple that I consider good friends. Someone I might call if I needed help.


----------



## optimalprimus (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't think you have answered incorrectly Sam. I do value many of my friends as good friends, but we wouldn't be ringing each other up all the time. Just not our style. But if I was in trouble (eg a bad breakup many years ago) I know that they will help me, and vice versa.

Counting people I'd regularly go to the pub with would be a huge number, but most of them are people I have known for many years without becoming good friends. Only so much time and those gangs take a lot of maintenance!


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

My wife has always had more friends. She's bubbly, outgoing and friendly to pretty much everyone all the time. She remembers birthdays and anniversaries and so on...she must send out 100 Christmas cards every year. 

I am the polar opposite of that. I have 3 friends that I have had for 20+ years. Everyone else is pretty much just "people I know". 

As it goes though....She is the best friend I have ever had...Bar None.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

:smthumbup:Me!! I got them all in the divorce. No joke


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Me. By an enormous margin. 

But friendship is extraordinarily important to both of us.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

I do. By far.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

She does - I had friends from before we got married that I never see anymore (not her fault - one friend has a wife that nobody likes, and just in general life takes you away). I have clients that are considered friends, but I don't do anything socially with them. 

Wife goes out a lot with her friends, which is fine with me as it's much less stressful in the house when she's not there. I rarely go out - just easier for me to stay with the kids and I enjoy it.


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

I definitely have more friends. I like people.
My mother-in-law told my wife once, before we got married "he's never met a stranger, has he".
As Will Rogers said "a stranger is just a friend you haven't met yet". I hold true to this.
My hobbies "create" friendships too.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I have far more 'friends' than my wife has...though she has far more 'acquaintances' than I have because of work. The sort who will all go out for a drink together after work on a Friday but not who you would 'invite into your life' as you do a proper friend.

Many people have tried to 'befriend' my wife but for some reason she has a permanent barrier up.

As time has gone on I have noticed that we socialise less and less....we don't get invited out to dinner as much as we used to and when we invite other people they have prior engagements.

One couple - I get on with both far better than my wife does though they are 'our' friends - told me....they are fed up with my wife, the wife has reached out to her; invited her to girlie coffee mornings, pedicures etc etc when she does go she doesnt integrate, they all have to make a real effort.
A bit like investing in a company...if you get nothing back you stop investing.


----------



## FatherofTwo (Dec 6, 2014)

I feel I have much more friends than my wife. 

My wife has a lot of acquaintances of which most are men just trying to get into her panties IMHO  ???


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Probably me. But both my husband and I are introverts so I wouldn't say that either of us has many, many friends. We both are most comfortable with a small group of friends.


----------

